# This guy's been watching the picker's show..



## halfatruck (Nov 4, 2013)

He has 4 bike posted, all with 'pickers prices', I especially like the 1934.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage1962...341?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d14a4e3d5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Origin...540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d14a48eac


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 4, 2013)

1934? Huffy, he's only off by almost 30 years.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 4, 2013)

and $1k for a girls 1960's AMF, guy's crazy.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 4, 2013)

I know one thing.......he should put realistic numbers on those bikes so he can at least sit on that couch!!  man what a cluster puck.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2013)

If this is a 1934, then they were 30 years ahead of their time...LOL!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Origin...faultDomain_0&hash=item4d14a48eac#ht_41wt_924


----------



## wspeid (Nov 4, 2013)

But if you bought his clearly authentic Stradivarius violin for $50 you could probably sell it for a mint and afford to pay all his other prices.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 4, 2013)

bricycle said:


> If this is a 1934, then they were 30 years ahead of their time...LOL!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Origin...faultDomain_0&hash=item4d14a48eac#ht_41wt_924




That is why it's sooooo rare! LOL!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 4, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> and $1k for a girls 1960's AMF, guy's crazy.




I wonder if his prices have anything to do with the three pill bottles on the shelf behind the couch


----------



## partsguy (Nov 4, 2013)

Damn when I sold a '60s 24" girls AMF Skyrider for $30 I thought it was a good deal! Man was I taken for a ride!


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 4, 2013)

I like what he did with the livingroom!


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks like he's come down to earth and doing some adjusting of prices...................


----------



## squeedals (Nov 5, 2013)

Must of been reading our minds


----------

